# A Cat's nail stuck in your sock.....



## BryanJ62 (Mar 15, 2015)

*.....really hurts when you walk.*


----------



## escorial (Mar 15, 2015)




----------



## BryanJ62 (Mar 15, 2015)

*Just an ounce of sympathy, kitty cat. Am I asking to much?*


----------



## Sonata (Mar 15, 2015)

​


----------



## am_hammy (Mar 15, 2015)

So the real question here is, did it catch on your sock or did the cat put it _in _​your sock??


----------



## BryanJ62 (Mar 15, 2015)

am_hammy said:


> So the real question here is, did it catch on your sock or did the cat put it _in _​your sock??



*Knowing my cats this has been in the works for weeks. *


----------



## am_hammy (Mar 15, 2015)

BryanJ62 said:


> *Knowing my cats this has been in the works for weeks. *




Cats are diabolical. I would not be surprised if this was true haha


----------



## BryanJ62 (Mar 15, 2015)

am_hammy said:


> Cats are diabolical. I would not be surprised if this was true haha



*Oh it is. Trust me. We have a 15 year old and two ten month old brothers. All three had their say in it.*


----------



## Sforza (Apr 21, 2015)

Ouch, I bet he didn't do it on purpose though. Or maybe he did. But cats aren't diabolical, just kind of naughty sometimes.


----------



## Loveabull (Apr 22, 2015)

My two dogs are imposing enough that grown men regularly walk in the street to avoid them. In our house the cats rule...each dog learned early on that having claws tweezed from noses and foreheads is no fun...


----------



## midnightpoet (Apr 22, 2015)

Dogs can be sneaky.  Several years ago our brood (all gone to pet heaven now) knocked over a pot of beans and sausage and were quietly devouring it when we got back in the kitchen.  They didn't fight over it, it was a cooperative effort.
I've forgotten why we left it.  Front doorbell. I think.  The chow (the largest) did the deed and the rest joined in the feast (along with the Siamese cat).  We just sighed and let them clean up.  They all must have had iron stomachs, they came out of it fine.


----------



## Loveabull (Apr 22, 2015)

Yes the expression "fighting like cats and dogs" is a misnomer. Our male cats in particular are quite comfortable with the pups. So much so that in warm weather the boys will follow as I walk the dogs. Quite a comical sight...two glaring canines marching down the road...with a tabby and tuxedo skipping at their feet.


----------



## BryanJ62 (Apr 22, 2015)

*Our cats love chicken and tonight was chicken night. I had to go outside for a minute but a minute was way to long. Raw chicken on the counter, three cats 'casually' lying around. Not buying it. *


----------

